# Another MTM Inspired Board



## Tom Smart (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, it's almost completed anyway. I haven't slathered mineral oil on it yet. I have found it best to let these sit for several days before doing that because the glue joints expand a bit and need re-sanding. 

Everything is end grain. Cherry, maple and bubinga. Check out MTM on YouTube. He really has some wonderful cutting boards. 



 

Tom

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Aurora North (Nov 8, 2014)

Very nice Tom! Any beeswaxed photos? If you don't already have any I use a company called calphams. All natural food grade finishes. 

MTM is great. I love watching his videos on my lunch breaks at work. That guy is dialed in when it comes to cutting boards and he edits really nicely.


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 8, 2014)

Yusuke, thanks! I still haven't finished this yet. I'll let it sit a few more days and re-sand it to knock down the glue joints that tend to expand a bit. I haven't used Calphams, I usually use straight mineral oil. But I will take a look at it, thanks for the tip.

Yeah, MTM's videos are great and, unlike many others, he makes it easy to follow what he is doing without being drawn out and laborious. I've learned a lot watching them, in fact, yesterday I put together a coupla PVC pipes like he has for glue ups.

Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice one Tom!


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice sharp contrast with the border and inner inlay ! Very appealing to the eye


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 8, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Nice sharp contrast with the border and inner inlay ! Very appealing to the eye



I made that much harder than it should have been when I was assembling and gluing. I had to walk away from it several times, but I'm happy with how it finally turned out.


----------



## Tony (Nov 8, 2014)

Tom Smart said:


> I put together a coupla PVC pipes like he has for glue ups.



Beautiful board Tom! I built one of those PVC things a couple of weeks ago when I saw that video too, it makes glue-ups a lot easier! Tony


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2014)

That's funny because I built two of them last year when I discovered his videos. He sure has influenced a lot of woodworkers.


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 8, 2014)

I've been able to use the PVC stands once and wish I had taken his visual advice earlier.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice board Tom.


----------



## Tony (Nov 8, 2014)

Tom Smart said:


> I'll let it sit a few more days and re-sand it to knock down the glue joints that tend to expand a bit



Tom, I'm not sure if this would help with the glue joints, but when I do mine, I sand through 150 grit then mist it with water, let it dry, then hit it again with 150 just enough to knock the grain down. I haven't noticed any problems with the glue joints expanding on me. Just a thought.........


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 8, 2014)

Tony, thanks, I'll try it. I've been sanding through to 320 and then giving them several days before hitting it quickly with 320 again. I don't have any issues with raised grain because these are all end grain.


----------

